# Some Flowering Bacopa australis In Emersed Form



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thought I'd share a few rough shots now that it's flowered.

A cell phone shot:










Some others from my DSLR (I MUST bring home a macro lens soon. ugh.):


















































Tough to see from the photos but it's still got a bit of a lavender color.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Now have it flowering in submerged form:


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

thats beautiful, i almost want some in my tank just dunno if it can handle the flow


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

is this a long stem or does it creep? o.0


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most stems can adjust over time to different types of water flow.

Feel free to check this journal for a look at australis.

Or check these two profiles. 

Growth really depends upon the environment you've got it in. It can develop a bushy appearance and can be used as a mid-ground plant. Can also grow quite long/tall in lower light situations.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

light would be intense, in the very high light range in my tank, flow is going to be around 700gph from two outlets hoping my plants will enjoy the new setup i know most of the fish will. i may get some it looks great


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In higher light situations with decent CO2 saturation and ferts, australis will stick lower to the substrate but will grow quickly. With proper trimming, you can get it to bush really easily.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

looks like this stuff can even be foreground which i am looking for another foreground plant other than just my 049 and porto vehlo


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not the best at carpeting in smaller setups but can look pretty cool in larger tanks, for sure.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

60g cube  will it stay shorter than s repens with very high lighting?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely not shorter than S. repens. You can keep S. repens barely taller than the substrate. Even with several sets of leaves, it's just a centimeter or so tall.

Bacopa australis, being a Bacopa, tends to grow tall. It'll get bushy and you can keep it in a bit of a carpet form, for sure, but it'll take training and constant trimming like any other carpeting plant (HC, Glosso, et al).


----------



## mojof1 (Sep 13, 2010)

hello!

would like to tap into your expertise on the bacopa
i've had it for about 2 months now and it has multiplied rapidly through trimming and replanting. but i certainly cannot get it to look bushy. it just grows very tall. i think i have pretty good light and CO2 but still not doing what i want it to do

i have no idea how this person made it look so nice like this:
http://pt-vbseo.plantedtankllc.netd...s/555_Bacopa_Australis_Bacopa_Australis.e.jpg

i'm running a 26w light in my 5g tank, interal filter with a spray bar, drop checker showing yellowish for CO2

any advice? thanks.


ps: what substrate are you using in that tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The best way to get Bacopa australis to develop into a bushy plant grouping is to "train" it. As it grows, you've got to initially be quite diligent about making sure it spreads horizontally instead of vertically by pressing each new root segment into the substrate. If you've got a nutrient-rich substrate, it'll eventually start spreading like that. You'll occasionally have to press it down, however, even if providing enough light and nutrients.

I'm growing it vertically in one of my tanks because I like the height and surface cover it provides when spreading. But it's really a gorgeous plant when bushy.

In the emersed tank in the first photo, I've got a mixture of Aquasoil Amazonia, Fluval Shrimp Stratum and Azoo Plant Grower Bed.


----------



## mojof1 (Sep 13, 2010)

what if i'm growing them in regular gravel? do i need a finer substrate? i do EI dosing



somewhatshocked said:


> The best way to get Bacopa australis to develop into a bushy plant grouping is to "train" it. As it grows, you've got to initially be quite diligent about making sure it spreads horizontally instead of vertically by pressing each new root segment into the substrate. If you've got a nutrient-rich substrate, it'll eventually start spreading like that. You'll occasionally have to press it down, however, even if providing enough light and nutrients.
> 
> I'm growing it vertically in one of my tanks because I like the height and surface cover it provides when spreading. But it's really a gorgeous plant when bushy.
> 
> In the emersed tank in the first photo, I've got a mixture of Aquasoil Amazonia, Fluval Shrimp Stratum and Azoo Plant Grower Bed.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried pressing each new root segment into the substrate you've got? You'll want to give that a try first.


----------



## paronaram (Jun 29, 2009)

Jake,

Very beautiful plants, and flower!
On the first picture of this thread, what substrate did you use?
Looks like Eco-Complete - I'm guessing 

Thanks,
Aram


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks. As mentioned a few times throughout the thread, it's a mixture of Aquasoil Amazonia, Fluval Shrimp Stratum and Azoo Plant Grower Bed.

Eco-Complete is hard, lava rock-like material.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I've got a bacopa stem growing emersed... gives me something to look forward to!


----------

